

New HPV shot covers a wider range of cancers. Make sure your adolescent gets it - edwinespinosa09
http://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/new-hpv-vaccine-important-advance-stopping-cervical-hpv-related-cancers-201502197730

======
farresito
Cancer pretty much always comes because of the lack of a good diet and because
of environmental factors. It seems people do not realize this. If you want to
avoid getting cancer, change your lifestyle.

------
needacig
It would be great to know if this is still useful to get as an adult older
than the age 26 mentioned in the article.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
You read my mind, I'm going to ask my physician if there is value getting the
3 shots despite having already been sexually active

------
forgottenacc56
Cancer vaccine. Nice.

------
countz
Can't help but wonder where the funding came from:
[http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/feb/21/climate-c...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/feb/21/climate-
change-denier-willie-soon-funded-energy-industry)

~~~
daughart
You don't have to wonder, it's a scientific study.
[https://clinicaltrials.gov/show/NCT00543543](https://clinicaltrials.gov/show/NCT00543543)

Sponsor: Merck Sharp & Dohme Corp

Official Title: A Randomized, International, Double-Blinded (With In-House
Blinding), Controlled With GARDASIL, Dose-Ranging, Tolerability,
Immunogenicity, and Efficacy Study of a Multivalent Human Papillomavirus (HPV)
L1 Virus-Like Particle (VLP) Vaccine Administered to 16- to 26- Year-Old Women

Health Authority: United States: Food and Drug Administration

